# Apple TV2 et VIMEO



## nuri1951 (10 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Finalement Apple TV2 et les films sur iTunes sont venus en Belgique depuis la semaine passée  et j'en ai pris un le jour que leur innovateur nous a malheureusement quitté 

J'avais lu qu'avec la MAJ 4.3, VIMEO viendrait sur Apple TV...il n'est pas le cas chez moi...sous l'onglet Internet je ne l'ai pas...

J'ai cherché sur le forum et rien trouvé...quelqu'un aurait-il une explication ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## nuri1951 (12 Octobre 2011)

Est-ce que Vimeo existe sur les Apple TV2 vendus en France ?


----------



## MacVisant (12 Octobre 2011)

Salut,

en tant qu'utilisateur d'Apple TV 2, depuis la mise à jour j'ai bien Vimeo (en France), je ne comprend pas pourquoi il y aurait une limitation en Belgique, très étrange 

Bon courage, chez moi j'ai beaucoup de plaisir à regarder cette chaîne internet avec des vidéos superbes.

Kenavo


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Octobre 2011)

J'ai acheté l'Apple TV2 sur l'applestore le même jour que toi (5 oct).

J'ai bien Vimeo dans ma liste de chaines internet.

Essaye peut-être un reset


----------



## nuri1951 (12 Octobre 2011)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> J'ai acheté l'Apple TV2 sur l'applestore le même jour que toi (5 oct).
> 
> J'ai bien Vimeo dans ma liste de chaines internet.
> 
> Essaye peut-être un reset



UN GRAND MERCI ! 
Après un reset Vimeo est venu ainsi que MLB.TV (pas d'intérêt pour l'Europe mais bon)...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Octobre 2011)

Ben voilà, tu peux épingler un joli [Résolu] à ton sujet.


----------



## nuri1951 (15 Octobre 2011)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Ben voilà, tu peux épingler un joli [Résolu] à ton sujet.



J'essaye de le faire depuis que c'est résolu mais je ne trouve pas comment


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Octobre 2011)

Onglet "Outils de la discussion" en haut de page.


----------



## nuri1951 (16 Octobre 2011)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Onglet "Outils de la discussion" en haut de page.



Désolé mais c'est ce que je vois dans l'onglet ???






Pas d'étiquette "résolu"...


----------

